# Rohloff Hydro Shifting



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Rohloff gets hydraulic road & trail shifting with new Bpod psh'R - Bikerumor
Seems interesting.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

ohhhhhhh


----------

